# Newbie Needs To Know The Differences Between Ballon and Middleweight Bikes



## Krateman (Jun 4, 2012)

What is the difference(s) between the middleweights and the ballon tire bikes? I thought these were basically the same-that they were all tank bikes, beach/city cruisers. What's the deal, Neal?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 4, 2012)

Tanks aren't necessarily a given on either balloon or middleweight, though they both certainly could have come with them. Ballooners are usually single speed, though 2 and 3 speeds were available from several manufacturers, they were not the norm and these options are sought after now. Middleweights came standard as single speeds as well but many (especially Scwhinns) had the option from the factory for a 2 or 3 speed bike. These remain quite common as it was a popular option.

Balloon bikes are your bicycles made to run 2.125" tires. Around '55, the middleweight was introduced with 1.75" or 1 3/4" (for Schwinn) tires. The balloon tire bicycle slowly faded and was gone by 1960 in favor of the middleweights.

For all intents and purposes, the balloon era ran from about '33 until '59 or so and middleweights can be found from about '55 through the 70s.


----------

